# Building my scott



## Ichykuu (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a stock ,(105 and easton vistas), CR1 which I'm building up. I have a new record 10 speed group that I'm putting on and a new set of protons that I'm thinking of using. I need advice on good top end parts that actually work. For instance, are really light seat posts the best or is one that is heavier but more reliable better. Same with the seat. I know there are some insanely light ones out there, and expensive, but what is best for long training and hours in the saddle. Any help on any of the components or how you have you bikes set up and how it works would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I went nuts as a WW and all my stuff is light (except my tires). That said, all my stuff works- I've had to try different (and expensive) items until I found one I was happy with. 
If budget is a concern- and weight is not that large of a concern- look for where you get the most bang for your buck-- biggest weight savings at lowest prices.

can you get more specific than just seaposts- what other items are you looking at upgrading--

I use the easton ec90 carbon post- I had the ec90 zero, but I needed setback so I had to switch- I love it, but its more what you need for your fit-- you probably want a 2 bolt post for easier adjustability,
again, having no idea about specifics, I cant say much- opinions will vary as well-- so may the person who is recommending the stuff- their weight, etc.


----------



## Ichykuu (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm not trying to build a sub 15 bike. What I want to do is change out the stock components on the bike where it will improve the bike and save weight. All bike companies put some parts on their bikes at least the entry level ones that are cheaper heavier parts. I know that most of the weight savings will be in the components and the wheels. I'm not sure about things like seatpost's, seats, headsets, that kind of thing. For instance, is it worth it weight wise to sitch out to a compact carbon crank and if it is which one. They are all pretty expensive so do you pay the bucks and just go by weight and hope that they work well? It's that kind of stuff. Anyway, a lot of it is trial and error b/c the real wrench in the wheel is that we all weigh and ride differently. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

if you're looking to upgrade, the first place is usually the wheels. as for cranks- compact doesn automatically mean weight savings. I actually use an alloy crankset- kcnc bearbones-- w/ an isis BB. With rings, BB, crankarms and all bolts my set comes in around 650g, but I'm using chainrings that weigh 95g as a set. In order to drop any significant weight, you're gonna have to drop some serious money. I'm not sure what fork you have, but I bought an easton ec90 slx on ebay and that dropped some serious weight off my last bike- I liked it so much I decided to use it instead of the scott fork on my cr1- it also weighed about 60g less than the scott fork and that was with the compression plug in there- the scott was weighed w/out anything else.


----------



## jeffc7 (Oct 23, 2006)

As stated above, wheels are the easiest place to save weight at a reasonable cost, although you can get insanely unreasonable. I built a CR1 team issue with full `07 record. I have Ritchey WCS carbon post, Specialized Toupe saddle, and FSA K-Force stem and bars. You do not need carbon bars to save weight. In fact many of the alloy bars and stems are lighter. For wheels I am currently using Campy Zondas, but am looking to upgrade. It is somewhat of a WW build, but not fully intentional. My thought process was I am building a high end carbon frame and it should have high end parts on it. You wouldn't want to drive a Porsche around with 15 inch wheels. I scavenged the parts from ebay and other etailers (mostly foreign) and built the bike for less than $4k. Everything was new. If you take your time finding and buying parts, you'd be suprised on the deals you can get.


----------

